# Ouch!



## Diggs (22 Oct 2014)

Was hoping to get a quick 20-25 miles in the sun today before Mrs D finished work but heading down a country lane, a cat leapt under my front wheel.
Somewhat surprised watching the video, that I only swore twice whilst picking myself up but inwardly I was freaking out with the blood on shoulder and the fact I couldn't move my arm.
Anyhow thanks to my neighbour for picking me up and thanks to our wonderful NHS staff (who have assured me nothing was actually broken). I now have a large collection of bruises, one working arm, plently of roadrash and a significantly longer Christmas list, including replacing my wonderful Torm jersey


----------



## DWiggy (22 Oct 2014)

Ouch! Glad you are ok...ish....how was the cat?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (22 Oct 2014)

Omg! Are cat and bike ok? 
Only kidding! 
Speedy recovery, hopefully no lasting damage to you.


----------



## Diggs (22 Oct 2014)

DWiggy said:


> Ouch! Glad you are ok...ish....how was the cat?


I am human so even though I have had subsequent mixed feelings about it, Idid have a look round but didn't see anything


----------



## fossyant (22 Oct 2014)

Ooch. My bell Helmet looked intact from a recent off, till you looked hard. Outer had a slight dent, but it had split underneath. The carbon undershell held it together but I had head first ploughed into the road.

Bought another, as there are too many suicidal squirrels and cat sized rats on my new route !


----------



## Diggs (22 Oct 2014)

Thanks all , was just getting stressed as we're supposed to be going away soon after having to cancel our summer hols.
The bike appears ok, crud roadracers are gone, flat tyre, bars need straightening. Mrs D has banned me from looking/lifting etc (hosp orders), so I'll check when she's at work tomorrow.  Night of painkillers and catching up on sky+ methinks


----------



## DWiggy (22 Oct 2014)

It does look like the lid took a bit of a kick in, better that than your head (to the anti helmet crew, don't hate me)
Ps: speedy recovery


----------



## Diggs (22 Oct 2014)

DWiggy said:


> It does look like the lid took a bit of a kick in, better that than your head (to the anti helmet crew, don't hate me)
> Ps: speedy recovery


Fair point and without kicking of the debate, that is the one "slowmotion" bit I remember as my helmet hit the ground - You can see the impression of the helmet on my head - The nurse in the hospital loved that!


----------



## fossyant (22 Oct 2014)

If nowt's broken, keep moving within limits and pain killers. I was back to my GP as had breathing difficulties - busted ribs and right lung not inflating as couldn't breath without pain - took pain killers. Not using lungs will bring in infection !!!!

Gentle movements, keep stretching. It makes recovery better. I was back on my bike within 2 weeks - car driving to work makes you go crazy !

PS we all have the 'issues' with family. Had my wife, kids, sisters and work colleagues tell me to stop. I changed my route ! I'm better off fit and healthy with bumps and grazes (and the odd broken bone) than an old slob and next for a heart attack !


----------



## fossyant (22 Oct 2014)

Diggs said:


> Fair point and without kicking of the debate, that is the one "slowmotion" bit I remember as my helmet hit the ground - You can see the impression of the helmet on my head - The nurse in the hospital loved that!



I've raced in previous years, so got used to the 'you have to wear one' - I was around when the mushroom lid rules came in from the hairnet road rash ones. 

I wear mine to keep the 'boss' happy. I've never really needed it - I've got a great way of keeping cool with helmets that I couldn't get with nothing, sweat bands or caps, and it works (skull cap and a modern helmet) - no drips on my glasses. 

BUT the last two knock off's my head has hit the road first. First one was helmet grinding on the road after a car hit me side on - main impact was shoulder, but it saved me from road rash.

This one was head first into the road, then shoulder and right ribs. Other than a head ache, stiff neck and broken ribs, the A&E dismissed me straight away. 

But that's my riding style - I ride quick, drivers may or may not anticipate speed. I don't wear helmets on a family ride ! 

It's about choice. I use ones I like and keep me "sweat in the eye" free !


----------



## ScotiaLass (22 Oct 2014)

Ouch! Feel better soon!


----------



## raleighnut (22 Oct 2014)

We're up to 4 cats now and they're all stupid around vehicles. hope you and the Mog are OK


----------



## Specialeyes (22 Oct 2014)

Ouch - GWS matey! Whereabouts did it happen (so I can keep my eyes peeled for suicidal cats when riding near Billericay)?


----------



## steveindenmark (23 Oct 2014)

Glad it wasn't too bad.

I am not of the helmet brigade. But it certainly looks like your lid paid its way in this tumble.


----------



## Keith Oates (23 Oct 2014)

Nasty one Diggs, I hope your recovery is quick and the pain soon goes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## numbnuts (23 Oct 2014)

GWS


----------



## Diggs (23 Oct 2014)

Thanks all for your kind words. Got a few hours of sleep in last night. Felt a bit queezy as Mrs D changed the dressing on the shoulder. First time I'd seen it, looks a bit messy so I'll spare you the gory details but at least I have a little movement in it today. 
@Specialeyes , It was coming out of Stock on the NCN13. White's Hill/ Furze Lane, usually the quieter part of my rides. Are you quite close by then?


----------



## Specialeyes (23 Oct 2014)

@Diggs I commute from Leigh to Laindon taking the straight (A127) route in the mornings and a nice loop round through Billericay, Stock, Downham and the Hanningfields in the evenings. Sunday morning rides usually loop out through Billericay somewhere along the way too: you have nicer lanes around there and my bike has a homing instinct to Yellow Jersey in the High Street! Get well soon


----------



## Mrs M (23 Oct 2014)

Wishing you a speedy recovery and hope you're back on the bike soon.


----------



## Diggs (23 Oct 2014)

Initial inspection today and I've adjusted the stem and straightened the brifters. The front still spins true (need to check what caused flat but the rim on the rear wheel has taken a bit of a bang. Fortunately I had the stock wheels on, so I feel an upgrade may be in order.


----------



## Accy cyclist (24 Oct 2014)

Have you seen that pic of his helmet you anti helmet hoodlums?!


----------



## Diggs (24 Oct 2014)

Accy cyclist said:


> Have you seen that pic of his helmet you anti helmet hoodlums?!


Now now, no more of that helmet talk. Each to their own please. 

Today I am looking quite coordinated - well at least the purple on my shoulder is matching that on my head/face


----------



## raleighnut (24 Oct 2014)

I once broke a collarbone and 5 ribs (plus grazing/bruising my face) it looked like I was wearing a tye-dye t-shirt.


----------



## Diggs (24 Oct 2014)

raleighnut said:


> I once broke a collarbone and 5 ribs (plus grazing/bruising my face) it looked like I was wearing a tye-dye t-shirt.


 OWW! Only hurt when you breathed?

Hospital just called me back in, there is an issue with my shoulder that they have spotted on the X-ray. They think it's either an old injury or I have the highest pain tolerance they've ever seen.
Orthapedic apointment made


----------



## Easytigers (24 Oct 2014)

Diggs...only just caught this thread but I wish you a speedy recovery and hope that the issue they have found can be sorted quickly and that you're back on the bike ASAP! Well done for not getting involved in the helmet debate...we're all adults and make our own decisions :-)


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (25 Oct 2014)

GWS


----------



## Leodis (25 Oct 2014)

Ouch, get well soon. I've had too promise the wife i will stop cycle commuting after this weeks off.


----------



## Diggs (4 Nov 2014)

Ouch Update:On return from the Diggs postponed summer hols break. Another visit to hospital, shoulder was definately separated but I have a degree of movement (and they certainly wouldn't operate with the cuts and grazes at the moment anyway), so I've been referred to shoulder specialist and for physio. Hopefully if I can live with the asymmentry of my shoulders, I may not need to go under the knife (even reading the Cav op details in Rouleur was making me feel sick on the plane last week ) . At least I had an excuse not to pay a fortune to be dragged up and down the coast behind a speedboat with the Diglets all week.


----------



## Diggs (11 Nov 2014)

Reverting to my original thread, rather than continuing to hijack @Sods_Laur 's post.
Another chat with a different consultant today, the shoulder expert. As there are still some deep cuts healing, they won't consider operating yet. 
Still no real issues with mobility, and the suggestion is that it will be sufficiently strong even if left as is so he wants to give it another month to see how it goes (and for the cuts to heal) so I'm just continuing with physio for the time being.
It's a good one though, and you can just about see the calcification where I dislocated the shoulder 20 odd years ago..


----------



## raleighnut (12 Nov 2014)

Diggs said:


> Reverting to my original thread, rather than continuing to hijack @Sods_Laur 's post.
> Another chat with a different consultant today, the shoulder expert. As there are still some deep cuts healing, they won't consider operating yet.
> Still no real issues with mobility, and the suggestion is that it will be sufficiently strong even if left as is so he wants to give it another month to see how it goes (and for the cuts to heal) so I'm just continuing with physio for the time being.
> It's a good one though, and you can just about see the calcification where I dislocated the shoulder 20 odd years ago..
> ...


That's almost an identical break to the one I've had for 6-7 years now. My consultant said it was too close to the end to repair but only because I would continue to cycle and falling on it again (If plated/screwed) would leave me in a mess.
The only thing I struggle with is lifting things above head height with my left arm and it does grate a bit if I stretch, yours may be more of a problem though as its the right arm (or it looks like the right from that X-ray) other than that I'm now reasonably pain free unless I do something silly with my arm or overdo things (wallpapering is painful, that's my new excuse for taking a week to do a room. )


----------



## Diggs (12 Nov 2014)

raleighnut said:


> That's almost an identical break to the one I've had for 6-7 years now. My consultant said it was too close to the end to repair but only because I would continue to cycle and falling on it again (If plated/screwed) would leave me in a mess.
> The only thing I struggle with is lifting things above head height with my left arm and it does grate a bit if I stretch, yours may be more of a problem though as its the right arm (or it looks like the right from that X-ray) other than that I'm now reasonably pain free unless I do something silly with my arm or overdo things (wallpapering is painful, that's my new excuse for taking a week to do a room. )


Fortunately it is my left arm and you're right, obviously if there's a plate in it I could do serious damage.
He suggested repairing the CC ligaments, effectively pulling the clavicle back down but given how invasive that is, it's going to put me out of action for some time, which I'm obviously keen to avoid. I wonder if I had still had private health care (as I had with work some time ago) if they'd have been more keen to whip me in. That however is a different conversation entirely.
I guess we'll see how we go over the next month, mobility is relatively good, however I will be less "hands on" at rugby training for a bit.


----------



## Sods_Laur (12 Nov 2014)

Nice x ray. Hope you continue to heal well. Looks like there is sufficient distance at the end of the clavicle to avoid unpleasant grinding which is all to the good though some of that might be swelling and will reduce maybe. Hope you're sleeping ok, I found it very awkward to be basically propped upright on pillows supporting my arm and being unable to move!


----------



## Diggs (12 Nov 2014)

Sods_Laur said:


> Nice x ray. Hope you continue to heal well. Looks like there is sufficient distance at the end of the clavicle to avoid unpleasant grinding which is all to the good though some of that might be swelling and will reduce maybe. Hope you're sleeping ok, I found it very awkward to be basically propped upright on pillows supporting my arm and being unable to move!


Yep, it's sticking up a bit though. Sleeping is ok but not on the left hand side. It's still early days I guess


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Nov 2014)

Diggs said:


> Yep, it's sticking up a bit though. Sleeping is ok but not on the left hand side. It's still early days I guess


Will take a while. I got mine plated 4 months ago and can still only lie on my left side for about half an hour before it starts to ache. Must admit the thought of ever falling on that side again with the plate in scares me a bit.


----------



## Sods_Laur (13 Nov 2014)

Diggs said:


> Yep, it's sticking up a bit though. Sleeping is ok but not on the left hand side. It's still early days I guess


Unless you get an op it will do, unfortunately. My bra strap likes to sit in that little groove at the end of my clavicle now! I don't like sleeping on my right hand side any more, it doesn't hurt but it feels weird. It's probably more mental than anything but I can't get comfortable.


----------



## Diggs (13 Nov 2014)

Sods_Laur said:


> Unless you get an op it will do, unfortunately. My bra strap likes to sit in that little groove at the end of my clavicle now! I don't like sleeping on my right hand side any more, it doesn't hurt but it feels weird. It's probably more mental than anything but I can't get comfortable.


Hmmm now that's something I didn't think of, hopefully it'll help hook my bib shorts on.
In more positive news(optimism mode deployed), Mrs D has bought me a new Torm jersey for our anniversary (awww) to replace the one I was wearing and I've just taken advantage of the Ribble 12% off to replace the wheelset


----------



## Sods_Laur (14 Nov 2014)

There's positives to everything!


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Nov 2014)

Sods_Laur said:


> Unless you get an op it will do, unfortunately. My bra strap likes to sit in that little groove at the end of my clavicle now! I don't like sleeping on my right hand side any more, it doesn't hurt but it feels weird. It's probably more mental than anything but I can't get comfortable.


Wore a new sports bra on a run this morning.......only just over 4 miles......but the strap rubbed on the clavicle as it sits higher with the plate. Just left a red sore bit, but another couple of miles and I think it would have been bleeding. Hoping it calms down eventually, or I will need to look at ways to alleviate the pressure by improvising a bit of padding or something. Don't really want to go down the route of having the plate removed I don't think.


----------



## Diggs (14 Nov 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Wore a new sports bra on a run this morning.......only just over 4 miles......but the strap rubbed on the clavicle as it sits higher with the plate. Just left a red sore bit, but another couple of miles and I think it would have been bleeding. Hoping it calms down eventually, or I will need to look at ways to alleviate the pressure by improvising a bit of padding or something. Don't really want to go down the route of having the plate removed I don't think.


 Owww! You may get used to it but it's not the ideal location to toughen up skin.


----------



## Sods_Laur (14 Nov 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Wore a new sports bra on a run this morning.......only just over 4 miles......but the strap rubbed on the clavicle as it sits higher with the plate. Just left a red sore bit, but another couple of miles and I think it would have been bleeding. Hoping it calms down eventually, or I will need to look at ways to alleviate the pressure by improvising a bit of padding or something. Don't really want to go down the route of having the plate removed I don't think.


Sounds unpleasant. Have other sports bras been ok? They make my shoulder ache a bit because the straps are tighter than a normal bra and push down on the clavicle. I haven't had issues with rubbing though. Bodyglide might be worth a try.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (15 Nov 2014)

Hi Diggs 

Sorry to read about this. Hope things sort themselves out for you soon and that life is not too painful. Best wishes with your recovery.

SNSSO


----------



## Diggs (18 Nov 2014)

More exercises from Physio, each time I see someone the "Operation-opinion-ameter" seems to swing back and forth. We shall see when I speak to consultant on 4th

MEANWHILE....I may still be in separate parts but the one thing I can do something about... R501s arrived at a shade over £63 (please refer threads passim)


----------



## Diggs (5 Dec 2014)

Right, well that seems to be that then. Physio is happy with me as is consultant. I just need to build up the muscles in the shoulder blade. I can always pop back if condition deteriorates but I've been told to get back to "full on" cycling or what ever else to test any limitations.
Funnily enough @Sods_Laur and @Mo1959 , the consultant did mention the main issues are with women and bra straps but I can see why Zdeněk Štybar would have issues sholdering his bike. Any foolish thoughts of cyclocross may have to wait another year


----------



## raleighnut (5 Dec 2014)

Similar to me, I've had a non-union fracture in my left collarbone for around 5 yrs now and its nearly forgotten about apart from lifting thing above my head.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (6 Dec 2014)

Can they not fuse the bones? I have non union in my neck, but it has only been 5 months now, but they have said they can fuse it if needs be.


----------



## Diggs (7 Dec 2014)

Martin Archer said:


> Can they not fuse the bones? I have non union in my neck, but it has only been 5 months now, but they have said they can fuse it if needs be.


They can (as they do as a matter of course for the likes of Cavendish and Stybar to name two recent examples ) but generally from class I to III they tend not to operate. I have almost full movement and (although it's not all plain sailing) if it doesn't impact too much on the day to day, there's no point in going through all that. That said, if there are problems, they can rebuild the ligaments which will pull it back down


----------



## Sods_Laur (7 Dec 2014)

How did the physio go? I got put in a 4 week bootcamp at the end of my treatment which sorted me out but since then I've been lazy and not kept up with the specific exercises I was given and basically forgot what they were. However I came across a really good resource on another cycling forum (we apparently get a lot of shoulder injuries) which has all of them in. When I'm not on my mobile I'll post the link.


----------



## Diggs (7 Dec 2014)

Sods_Laur said:


> How did the physio go? I got put in a 4 week bootcamp at the end of my treatment which sorted me out but since then I've been lazy and not kept up with the specific exercises I was given and basically forgot what they were. However I came across a really good resource on another cycling forum (we apparently get a lot of shoulder injuries) which has all of them in. When I'm not on my mobile I'll post the link.


Basically I have a number of exercises to strengthen the muscles around the should blade (which the consultant has confirmed will be where I will probably feel the fatigue the most). If you have any decent exercises, I'd appreciate it if just for some variety.
Must admit I'm feeling the shoulder a lot more this week but that may be because I'm using it more as have been given the go ahead to do anything.


----------



## Sods_Laur (7 Dec 2014)

Here you go:

http://orthoinfo.aaos.org/PDFs/Rehab_Shoulder_5.pdf

I should think a lot will be familiar, but it's a good reference.


----------

